# Embarrassed to ask but worried



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was wondering if any other women in the heat of passion and sex if they had an orgasm and accidently passed a little BM.I was horrified when this happened to me. I have been having a little flare up and I just wondered if maybe having sex was too much on my guts.Vamplady


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I have not but I've had gas and it's so emba. I hate it.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

A lot of times I think the way sex gets your body riled up has an effect on your digestive tract...I usually avoid any activity if I'm even feeling a little unwell.


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

I could see how it would happen when you push your abdomen down, and tense your kegal muscles...would certainly be embarrasing, but I'm sure it could happen to the best of us. I know I've passed gas at the crucial moment, which luckily my husband laughs it off.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Vamplady,I've never had that happen. Sex has a relaxing effect on my stomach, fortunately.I can understand how embarrassing it was for you, but don't let it get you down. It's just one of those things when dealing with IBS.(((HUGS)))Jeanne


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

i haven't had it happen. if i know i will be having sex, i take an immodium. better safe. though lately, sex seems a good thing as it calms me.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

kymberli im the same, sex does help with my anxiety, i find if i dont think about feeling ill, im not.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sex seems to ease me, alot less bad D attacks since regualr sex... and when my bf was away IBS D got worse....


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I haven't had that, but I have had to leap off my boyfriend and run from the room because my bladder was about to let go.The poor guy was lying there looking like a worried and startled rabbit when I got back thinking he had done something wrong LOL.Now I just say if it happens that I have to go to the bathroom now and he better go off unless he wants to get wet


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

For G-spot orgasms, this is suprisingly common. I've done it. And it was from manual stimunation. It is because you are pushing, and when you are pushing, well... stuff comes out. I never let him do that again tho, I was so embarassed. He just took the sheet and threw it in the washing machine with this evil flirty grin on his face because I was so embarassed. *sighs* Men.Other than that, I have said no because it was a D day. I used to be SO happy when I was C. LOL.PS: LOL Clair!!! Your signature is soo funny if you take it in context to your post.


----------

